# Non obvious/too light eyeshadow highlight for NC42 & darker skins in general?



## Sushi_Flower (May 26, 2009)

I hate wearing a highlighter colour on my brown that is too light/frosty/shimmery. Sometimes it looks good, but it can make the look too drag queeny/over done aswell. I'd love to find a shade that does highlight but looks almost natural/subtle for my NC42 skintone.

Right now i use Bobbi Brown Champagne which is quite light and shimmery. I've tried using the matte Banana shade from Bobbi Brown but that was too flat and yellowy.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

I really like Ricepaper....it is not shimmery...and not white looking...IMO
I think you can really see the color in this fotd  ...  http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/t...ky-you-139737/


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 26, 2009)

If you have powder foundation that is too light, I'm sure you could use that.  I know that Petrilude on Youtube usually uses an MSFN that's one shade lighter because he doesn't like unatural looking finishes on his brow.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Or maybe ...hop on MAC Chat and see what a MA advises for your skintone....to create the look you are going for. Hopefully you can find something that works well for you. They normally give great professional advice


----------



## elongreach (May 26, 2009)

I use arena.  I think it's a pretty natural color for NC42 - NC45


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

Oh I like that one too...I always forget about Arena


----------



## Snootus0722 (May 26, 2009)

I love ricepaper as I highlight too.   
I staring using mac prep and prime eye as a natural highlight. Lord knows you have to find some use for it, cause it SUCKS as an eye primer.


----------



## TISH1124 (May 26, 2009)

You got that right...worst crap in a pan that I ever purchased....I need to just B2M it


----------



## blazeno.8 (May 26, 2009)

Yeah, that's definitely my biggest regret too.


----------



## nichollecaren (May 26, 2009)

I almost bought it!!! thanks ladies!

I used Layin' Low Paint pot last night...it looked nice as a highlight


----------



## carandru (May 26, 2009)

I like ricepaper, UD naked, and my NC45 concealer lol for highlighting.  Anything that is about 1-2 shades lighter than my skins works really, but I almost always reach for my UD naked the most.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (May 26, 2009)

Ricepaper looks too white and obvious, i want something that looks really natural but still lifts that area.

Using MSFN in a lighter shade is a good idea! I'll have to dig out mine which was too light for me anyway, lol it'll last me a lifetime as an eyeshadow highlight!


----------



## n_c (May 26, 2009)

I like brule, I think its a satin...not sure, but i do love it as a highlight.


----------



## bellaconnie80 (May 26, 2009)

Try naked pigment


----------



## lipshock (May 26, 2009)

I like Tete-a-Tint or Soft Brown for a subtle, lighter than my skintone but not obvious highlight.  =]  I'm NC50.


----------



## Bahatiseey2 (May 27, 2009)

Malt!


----------



## Prototype83 (May 27, 2009)

Soba is a nice subtle highlight.  I also like Arena and Femme-Fi.  I'm about a NW50


----------



## sheaspearl83 (May 27, 2009)

Woodwinked...NC50/NW45


----------



## mzreyes (May 27, 2009)

bamboo is a good one


----------



## marielle78 (May 27, 2009)

I like shroom or concealer.  Sometimes I use solar white.


----------



## SassyMochaJess (May 27, 2009)

I think soba or maybe texture. Seems like you want more of a matte, less shimmer hightlight.Hth


----------



## aradhana (May 27, 2009)

i use kid when i want something really smooth and subtle....


----------



## This Is Mine (May 27, 2009)

I usually use concealer, Arena, or a Studiofix powder that's too light for me for a subtle look


----------



## 1QTPie (May 27, 2009)

I'm all about concealer. I'm between NC 45 and NC 50 I wear NW35 concealer under my brow. It's perfect.


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (May 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_You got that right...worst crap in a pan that I ever purchased....I need to just B2M it_

 
Okay, so I have found a quasi use for the MAC Prep & Prime For Eyes.  Sometimes UDPP has a tendency to make shadows hard to blend, so occasionally I use the P&P over the UDPP.  But I am going to scrap out what's left (I actually used quite a bit of it before I used UDPP; initially I was scared off by the color of UDPP so I used the P&P instead) and just B2M the container. 

Back on Topic: Soba.


----------



## vuittongirl (May 30, 2009)

i use concealer . sometimes eyeshadows in naked lunch, sometimes ricepaper.


----------



## Miss Redgal (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elongreach* 

 
_I use arena. I think it's a pretty natural color for NC42 - NC45_

 

i concur thats usually my everyday shade and the first one i grab for hightlighting


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 6, 2009)

my HG highlighter is Naked Pigment by mac..but i also like to use Champagne by Avon. i have a video tut that i used naked pigment and you can see what it looks like on dark skin..its in the vid tut forum.


----------



## macJunki (Jul 6, 2009)

I use nylon, motif, dreammaker or vanilla pigment depending on what look i want


----------



## kammyks (Jul 9, 2009)

Try amber lights e/s from mac - a little goes a long way and I love it as highlighter ... I know it sounds crazy but I am a mac nc42 and I swear by it as long as you are light handed when applying.


----------



## __nini (Jul 12, 2009)

Naked Lunch!


----------



## xoxredefined (Jul 12, 2009)

For a highlight i sometimes use Tete-a-Tint. It is the perfect lightness but I only wear it with certain colours because it has that pink undertone to it. Naked Lunch e/s and Naked p/m is also great. I have been using a concealer that is about 2 shades lighter as a highlight for a long time and it never fails me.


----------



## andicandi3x12 (Jul 13, 2009)

Naked lunch Lightly dusted with a blending brush on the browbone. But yeah concealer would be your best bet i use nc42 concealer and I am a NC45.


----------



## User36 (Jul 15, 2009)

Arena or Era


----------



## dopista (Jul 16, 2009)

Rice paper (nc 42)


----------



## LC (Mar 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sushi_Flower* 

 
_I hate wearing a highlighter colour on my brown that is too light/frosty/shimmery. Sometimes it looks good, but it can make the look too drag queeny/over done aswell. I'd love to find a shade that does highlight but looks almost natural/subtle for my NC42 skintone.

Right now i use Bobbi Brown Champagne which is quite light and shimmery. I've tried using the matte Banana shade from Bobbi Brown but that was too flat and yellowy._

 
Instead of using a shadow altogether, try using just a concealer up there. if you're an nc42, try an nw25...yes, nw. A little tip i learned from my african american co-workers when i used to work at mac is using the concealer instead of shadow, it looks beautiful.


----------



## Nepenthe (Mar 3, 2010)

NC42 here.. my favourite highlight is Blanc Type.  I definitely tend to prefer matte highlights and it's perfect, blends easily and it doesn't take much.


----------



## moondeva (Mar 3, 2010)

I am distinctly cool toned so my recs may not translate immediately to your skin but I thought I'd still add my tuppence worth incase it helps anyone reading this thread. I wear Sleek Natural Look foundation in Sepia (equivalent to MAC NW43/45).

Funnily enough I use my everyday concealer (NYX concealer in a jar Nutmeg) when defining my brows and that is perfect as a natural 'lift' to that area without adding shimmer, light or 'glow'. A shade or two lighter would be just too porntastic for my taste. I truly fear the highlighter glow. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





If you really want to use shadows I recommend Max Factor Earth Spirits eyeshadow in Almond. This is a wonderful matte, sheer but buildable soft almond beige/brown. I think the MAC equivalent of this is Bisque (though I haven't had an opportunity to compare them as yet). MAC Blanc-type maybe a better option for your colouring though.

On the rare occasions that I do want a subtle gleam on my browbone, but still not enough to compete with the shimmer or colour on my eyelids I reach for MAC Grain. This is a subtle sleeper love for me. When I first bought it I thought I was crazy cause it didn't show up like Shroom or Ricepaper on me (Ricepaper is a little too yellow on me, though it does pop!). 

Anyway, I rediscovered it recently and love how perfectly understated it is. I can wear it day or night without looking like a wannabe pornstar at an audition. It provides a subtle, supportive glow to my brow bone completing my eye looks whilst allowing the main eye colours to shine. 

Hope that helps a little. Do let us know if and when you do find one you love.


----------



## machonesty (Mar 3, 2010)

ita arena or soba. i think both are satin finish


----------

